# Combat Elite



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

Colt Combat Elite with upgrades


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh man, that is one beautiful gun sir... Very nice. :smt023


----------



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks. I fancied it up for Sundays.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Very Very Nice - it's a keeper for sure.

:smt1099


----------



## doose71 (May 8, 2009)

Very Nice!! Where did you get the grips???


----------



## Wolvee (Mar 18, 2010)

Very Nice


----------

